# [Solved] Samhain: Compile error

## nubla

Hello,

i've tried to install samhain on my system via portage. But the compile process breaks with the following error:

```

./src/sstrip.c:22:30: Error: linux/elf.h: File or directory not found

```

Any ideas what the problem could be? Thanks in advance.

EDIT: Forgot to mention, that my kernel is 2.6.24-tuxonice with appropriate headers.Last edited by nubla on Fri Mar 07, 2008 9:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alex.blackbit

the problem is that the compiler searches for a file that it does not find.

on my system (2.6.24-gentoo-r3, linux-headers-2.6.24) elf.h is in /usr/include/linux.default/.

imho this is a little bug. make it public on bugs.gentoo.org. it will be fixed.

of course people there will be quite happy if you provide them a patch.

----------

## nubla

Thanks for your answer. An find /usr/include -name "elf.h" gives me /usr/include/elf.h and /usr/include/sys/elf.h. Do you know which one is the right one?

EDIT: Forget it. /usr/include/sys/elf.h is empty. I try to find a fix. Thanks...

----------

## nubla

There seems to be something wrong with configure, because he never checked for the location of elf.h, but a manual configure with the newest version of samhain did and compiled correctly after that. Just patching the sstrip.c-file to point to the correct position didn't work. But gentoo-bugzilla offers an corrected and updated ebuild, which compiles fine.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=205321

----------

## Yanaar

This is a totaly urelated question   :Very Happy:  :

Can someone tell me, what "samhain" means?

I'm german and when I once listened to Danzig's song "Soul on fire" I came across the line

"Gotta wait

 On the samhain of my soul"

and I couln't find a translation for this "samhain" anywhere since.

Maybe this isn't the right place to ask, but I'm just curious   :Laughing: 

----------

## alex.blackbit

that's the celtic/gaelic halloween.

read the wiki article if you want to know more.

----------

## Yanaar

alex.blackbit,

cool, thank you very much   :Very Happy: 

Never thought it's something like that, I'll read the article.

----------

